# how big a hole to drill for mistking?



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello All,
I am building to quick tanks today and would like to eventually set them up for a mistking system. I want to do the drilling now however so as not to disturb the inhabitants when it's time to add it. How big of a hole should I drill for the mistking. I also plan on adding in tank fan so any suggestions on hole size for that would be great as well.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a hard time finding this information before I got my system. It depends on which nozzels you want.

http://www.mistking.com/support/NozzleInstallationInstructions.pdf


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

For the Mistking you will need a 5/8 in glass drill bit. The bit runs about 30.00 at lowes.

Casper


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mistking uses 5/8" for standard nozzles. 1/2" for premium nozzles. In my opinion, the premium are overkill and totally unnecessary. They give exactly the same mist and mist pattern. They are simply made of heavier duty materials. They have a metal collar instead of nylon and the nylon that is used is glass reinforced instead of standard nylon. These parts are under no stress and I've never seen one break.
Your glass bits can be found on eBay for less than $10.

I used 5/8 holes for my fan installations, too, using this tutorial. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics
According to the tutorial, 1/2" would have worked too.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

They are also smaller and more aesthetically pleasing to the eye. If you want a nice tight fit on the premium nozzle, drill with a 12 mm bit.

David


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice link Doug!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I have both nozzles and both will fit on a 5/8" hole. The premium nozzle bulkheads just barely cover the hole though.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

go on ebay for the drill bit. do NOT spend $30 at lowe's, total waste. i got mine on ebay for $10, including shipping. 5/8" for standard mistking, 1/2" for premium.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the info y'all. This is why I love db.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

From the horse's mouth - 5/8" will be perfect!


----------

